# Music concert tonight...303m below sea level...!



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From Statoil - 

_World's deepest concert on Troll A 

The heart of the Norwegian gas machine, Troll A, has turned 10 years, an event to be celebrated with the world's deepest concert. Artist Katie Melua will create musical magic 303 metres below sea level today. 

One of Statoil's most important and audacious projects, Troll A has represented a breakthrough both technologically and economically and is one of the world's largest offshore gas fields. It will yield over 1.3 billion cubic metres of gas. 

"Troll has been the backbone of Norwegian gas production for 10 years," says Astrid Sørensen, senior vice president for the Troll/Sleipner business cluster. Troll's significance as a guarantor for reliable gas supplies to Europe from the Norwegian continental shelf (NCS) cannot be oversated. The field will play a central role in Europe's energy security for many years to come. We will supply gas from Troll to Europe for at least another 50 years."

The Troll field came on stream on 1 October 1996 as part of the big Troll contracts that also included the Sleipner East field in the North Sea. Almost 100 million cubic metres of gas produced daily are piped from the eastern area of Troll to the gas treatment plant at Kollsnes, near Bergen.

The Troll A platform, operated by Statoil, is the tallest installation ever moved by humans. The enormous dimensions will truly come into their own when Ms Melua holds a haunting concert at the bottom of one of the platform shafts on 2 October.

The Troll field contains 60% of the combined gas reserves on the NCS and is the cornerstone of Norwegian gas production. Energy for several generations will be supplied from the enormous reservoirs 1,400 metres below sea level. The field covers an area of over 750 square kilometres in blocks 31/2, 31/3, 31/5 and 31/6. Statoil took over as operator of Troll Gas on 19 June 1996.

The development of the Troll field has resulted in landing points for Norwegian gas in Germany, Belgium and France.

In the western sector of the Troll field (block 31/2), Hydro is operator for Troll Oil. Production commenced in 1995 with an average daily output of 400,000 barrels per day. However, over 300 billion cubic metres of gas also lie here. The Troll Future development will realise the recovery of this gas._

I don't make these up...impossible...! (EEK) 

Rushie


----------



## Jim S (Jan 21, 2006)

It is at 300 FEET not metres.
I may be a grumpy old man but I do not believe oil installations are suitable venues for gimmicks such as this.
Looks like the classic case of a performer's PR team seducing a company's public affairs dept leaving the platform management with a worrying time.
When I was offshore we had to endure Bucks Fiz doing a song and dance routine to their hit "Land of Make Believe" along (and through puddles of water) on a platform's top deck.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

I wonder if she took her Confined Space Training


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Jim,

Piece was cut and pasted from the Statoil press release...so I believe it must be 303 metres below...gawd...

Rushie


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

Jim S said:


> It is at 300 FEET not metres.
> I may be a grumpy old man but I do not believe oil installations are suitable venues for gimmicks such as this.
> Looks like the classic case of a performer's PR team seducing a company's public affairs dept leaving the platform management with a worrying time.
> When I was offshore we had to endure Bucks Fiz doing a song and dance routine to their hit "Land of Make Believe" along (and through puddles of water) on a platform's top deck.


Jim, the TROLL platforms are in areas of the northern North Sea where the depths are greater than 300 METRES(Thumb)


----------



## Jim S (Jan 21, 2006)

Rushie/Pat,
I stand corrected - I blame my local evening paper that said 300 feet.

Jim S


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

Jim S said:


> Rushie/Pat,
> I stand corrected - I blame my local evening paper that said 300 feet.
> 
> Jim S


Aye! It's deep out there Jim, she'll sound like Pinky & Perky with her air mixJester)


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Pat McCardle said:


> Aye! It's deep out there Jim, she'll sound like Pinky & Perky with her air mixJester)


Pat
She sounds like that anyhow(Thumb)


----------



## Jim S (Jan 21, 2006)

Katie Melua concert at 303 metres below sea level seemed to be a success.
I assume the venue was some sort of Utility Leg - Newspaper reports her as saying it took 9 minutes to descend in lift and every camera had a fire & safety officer standing by it to measure atmosphere (for gas).
Some may not like her singing, but who cares looking as she does.
She is a brave girl going through with it and the earlier survival training course.
I wonder what the thoughts were at Shell's offshore headquarters. - Re their recent troubles with platform legs, two fatalaties and a big fine.


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Her charms certainly brighten up a bleak oil-platform.!

Rushie


----------

